# Best treestand trees



## merc123 (Nov 21, 2006)

What are the best trees to climb?  I tried a pine and oak tree.  I didn't care for the pine because it had the "peel away" bark, not the solid bark like some pines.  The oak tree was fine though.  Which tree though is some of the better ones though for climbin?  I know basics like straight and what not.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 21, 2006)

depends what kind of climber you have.  i feel comfortable climbing pretty much any tree with either of my two summits, but do not feel comfortable climbing trees with the ole man stands.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 21, 2006)

the one closest to the corn pile works for most

Ill take any that get me up to the bottom limbs, allow me to cover distance w/ the rifle, and  close quarters for the right hand pistol
Pines are sappy for climbing screws. I sat in a maple last week. It was a dubble trunk that had burlap wrap so I was in the middle and out of sight. Really nice!
cw
cw


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2006)

15-18" diameter, straight trunk up to about 35 feet, with a good canopy at that height. Shaggy barked white oaks and pines are noisy, but good.


----------



## willhunt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Sweet Gum*

To me Sweet Gums are hands down the best.  The bark is soft enough to work with any climber and quieter than most others.  They also grow double or triple trunks often and you can get in amongst the trunks and avoid being silouetted (spelling?).  

wh


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 21, 2006)

i hunt api grandslam i love pines the platform feels realy strong on pines.i will climb any tree i need to though.but i only climb hickorys if i have to.


----------



## ButcherTony (Nov 21, 2006)

anything but a hickory


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll climb any tree as well. I love a tall straight pine. I don't think that noise is that big a deal. I don't think they pay it much attention. I hate white oaks. I think they're louder than pines. A Red oak is probably my favorite but I'll climb em all.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 21, 2006)

I like a straight pine up to 30 ft or so.

The only drawback at times seems to be the stream of sap that pours out of my screwed in hanger hooks.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 21, 2006)

merc123 said:


> What are the best trees to climb?  I tried a pine and oak tree.  I didn't care for the pine because it had the "peel away" bark, not the solid bark like some pines.  The oak tree was fine though.  Which tree though is some of the better ones though for climbin?  I know basics like straight and what not.



From personal experience.. The ones with the most poison Ivy on them


----------



## short stop (Nov 21, 2006)

I hunt out of OlMan tree stands --I climb any tree I can put it on with no problems what so ever . Best trees   are the one  you can get into in any given area . Poplar , Red Oaks , Pines , Sweetgums   all good stuff .  --WhiteOaks with real shaggy bark are noisy trees to climb no matter what treestand  you use . To me  OlMan's are much quieter than the Summits  on any tree  but both are good stands --Ive owned   both but  sold my  Summits before season and I'm speaking from a bowhunting only view . A good stand  will make a differnce in climbing  quickness and steath not to mention sitting  comfort on any tree .


----------



## brinkf350 (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't beat a good straight,BIG, sweet gum or poplar, but I have climbed almost every type at one time or another. I don't mind climbing pines and there are always plenty to choose from!!!! LOL.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a summit stand.  I guess any tree will work for me then 



Just 1 More said:


> From personal experience.. The ones with the most poison Ivy on them




I'm not allergic.  My g/f and I went hunting and we sat up on a tree.  She asked me if XYZ was poision oak.  I said I didn't know so we sat next to this tree anyway.  Turns out it was.  She got tons of it on her arms, thighs and stomach.  I didn't get anything.  I slept in the same bed too and still have nothing.


----------



## Early Riser1 (Nov 22, 2006)

merc123,

Maybe your girl friend is alergic to you!


----------



## whitworth (Nov 22, 2006)

*The Best Trees*

are the ones that don't have limbs climbing out the sides of trees, starting at five feet.


----------



## AM1 (Nov 22, 2006)

*poplars*

While I usually climb white or red oaks, my #1 preference is poplar. They are usually very straight (API climber), no limbs for a good distance up the tree, and the soft bark really lets the teeth on my climber get a real good purchase on the tree.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 22, 2006)

Can't beat a poplar for it's straightness, soft bark, and no limbs until high in the tree.  I like oaks, when the limbs are pruned.  Don't like pines...they sway too much in the wind, plus the bark is noisy when climbing.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 23, 2006)

Just don't climb deadtrees.

I did that once. It was the only tree that gave me the view at this particular spot.

So, about 30 minutes before daylight, I climbed up about 15 feet. Looked good from what I could tell.

Then the trouble started. About a 30 mile an our wind came up. the tree didn't bend but just "shivered" Or was that me?

I said a little prayer, "Lord, let this wind die and let me get out of this tree and I'll never do it again"

Then the wind died and I climbed down. 

I went back to the truck and just made it before the real squall line come.


----------



## stev (Nov 23, 2006)

The biggest tree i can get into with a canopy up to 40 ft or so this time of yr.Sometimes i have to trim on the way up.


----------



## insanehunter (Nov 23, 2006)

*sweetgum*

sweetgum they are quiet and bit good


----------



## Predator56 (Nov 23, 2006)

sweetgum or pine


----------



## jcarter (Nov 23, 2006)

usually the one ten or fifteen yards away from the one im in.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Nov 24, 2006)

i like pines and oaks but please dont climb crypess tress  the climbers will not get a good bite on them and i learned the hard way about 8 ft up and the hole climber came out from under me at least i had a branch to hang and came down like a bear huggin a tree


----------

